# Xifaxan herbal alternative



## mr120 (Sep 1, 2013)

I was looking for Xifaxan alternatives and came across this: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24891990

They are concluding that the herbal treatment is AS effective as Xifaxan, without need for prescription and without Xifaxans price.

Another forum member (another forum) has 'worked out' the herbal protocol is likely:

2x pill from each bottle, 2x a day (8 a day). Of either group below.

*Dysbiocide* and *FC Cidal* (Biotics Research)
_or_
*Candibactin-AR* and *Candibactin-BR* (Metagenics)

Does anyone know if these herbal alternatives work on the same premise of wiping out both good and bad bacteria in the gut?

Has anyone tried these combo's?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for this information--very interesting. i do hope someone who has tried this will post.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes, I read about this too. I purchased the Candibactin BR- didn't get the Candibactin AR as I wanted to see how well I tolerated just one supplement first. However, I have also read about biofilms that can form over the bacteria which can interfere with successful treatment. So I also added in a product called Interfase Plus for that reason. Unfortunately, I had a worsening of symptoms- cramps, gas and diarrhea after a few days so discontinued taking both for now. It could have been a Herxheimer effect- meaning it might have been working- but I couldn't stick with it long enough to find out.

Here is some more info about it.

http://www.cortjohnson.org/blog/2014/06/25/cheaper-safer-better-herbal-approach-small-intestinal-bacterial-overgrowth/


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, Airplane!


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

There are a lot of herbal alternatives to xifaxan. Here is a list of things that would work in place of it (with the preferred brand in parenthesis):

antibacterials:

oregano oil (now brand)
peppermint oil (natures way pepogest)
silver (mesasilver)
monolaurin (lauricidin)

biofilm chelators:
lactoferrin (jarrow)
EDTA (interfase plus)

You need at least one antibacterial and one biofilm chelator.

Please do your research on all of these before you try them, thank you.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks!


----------

